# Need help



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

Couple of options. First go to one of those places that offered beginner classes that you are too “advanced” for thanks to your YouTube education, and ask them for a private lesson. Half an hour will give you plenty to work on if the coach is any good. 
Another option is to video tape your self shooting and send it to someone that coaches online. 
Yet another option would be to see if there is a local league that you can join. Mileage will vary with this option when it comes to quality of coaching that you will get so it is best to combine league with legitimate coaching.


----------



## wes6979 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have tried getting them to do private classes. That's why I was asking for help. None would. And it is definitely not me saying that I am advanced. Their words, not mine


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Go to the Coach tab on USA Archery, and click on Find A Coach to put your zip code in the Coach finder.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Try giving the folks at Archery Unlimited in Prattville a call. 334-358-2697

With hunting season and Christmas season winding down, they might have time for lessons.


----------

